

"How many of you use Google as your default?" Ballmer asked... - kradic
http://blog.seattletimes.nwsource.com/techtracks/2008/04/microsoft_ceo_steve_ballmer_spoke.html

======
donw
It's kind of sad, really. Ballmer knows that something is happening, and that
it's bad news for Microsoft, but has absolutely no idea what to do about it.
Of course, they'll be around for a long time, much like IBM, and be profitable
for many eons to come, but they aren't a source of innovation or inspiration
anymore.

------
kingkongrevenge
gigablast.com ftw.

